# Ovulation after ectopic surgery



## Peaches710

Good morning everyone!! A couple weeks ago I had surgery (laparotomy) for an ectopic pregnancy. The doctor removed part of my right tube, and also removed a cyst from my ovary. He also told me that there was no scarring or damage done to my tubes beforehand and the tubal pregnancy was just "luck". He also went on to tell me my other tube is "beautiful" and my chances of having another ectopic would be the same as if I had never had one. He said no reason to wait to try and conceive again. 

I am very anxious about trying again. I want a little baby so bad and so does DF, Its been 18 days since the surgery. Since my cycles are so out of wack, I really dont know when I will ovulate. DF and I already have been working on trying for our rainbow. I usually ovulate between CD16-19. 

This would be my second loss, and I hope that third time is a charm.

For anyone that had an ectopic surgery, how long did it take you to conceive after? If you did at all. 

Thank you guys for reading!


----------



## cait

Hi Peaches. I had an ectopic in February and had my right tube removed. I was advised to wait three months before trying again so we've been TTC since May. Currently a couple of days late and testing this weekend but who knows if this is it. 

I was told that the chances of conceiving aren't reduced much - especially if both ovaries are still functioning. The remaining tube that you have can float between the two working ovaries, depending on which one releases the egg.

Wishing you luck x


----------



## Peaches710

My doctor told me one month so they can get accurate dates. I am very sorry for your loss and I wish you a BFP this month!! DF and I were so excited to hear we were pregnant that we wanted to start trying again asap. I hope my BFP comes before the new year!


----------



## cait

Am sure the advice is different depending On each woman's situation and body. Glad you got the go ahead to try again and hoping you have luck soon. :cloud9:

I got a BFP this morning so to answer your original question - 4 months!


----------



## saveme

:flower:Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss, it is very hard to go through but glad to see your ready to try again...It's different for everyone. I haven't had the surgery but have now gone through 2 ep's, and was just given the mtx to terminate the pregnancy. I have been chatting with so many gals on here that had the surgery and 3 of whom are pregnant now. I know 2 of them got preggy 1month after the surgery and the other I think was like 2or3 months. If your doc gave you the ok I think your good to go I'm personally doing temp tracking to see when I will OV but me and DH are dtd every other day until we get a temp shift sustained for 3 days. After your 1st cycle I think you OV like usual, maybe early or a little later. But that's normally why they want you to wait so they can date your pregnancy if it does happen. Sorry for babbling on-n-on... FX for you hun!!! I hope you get a quick BFP!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

In sorry to hear of your loss. I am in a similar situation I lost in feb then went into have an ectopic which was discovered in July. I too lost my right tube and was told my other tube looked good and I was just one of those "unlucky" ones. I was told to wait a cycle for my body to recover but I then went in to have my cervix operated on as I had an abnormal smear. so this is my first month of trying. The month after my ectopic even though I wasn't trying I was still testing for ovulation and I returned to normal straight away and ovulated a few weeks after my surgery! Are u temping or testing for ovulation?


----------

